# Suggestions prioritized incorrectly



## u000tbm (Nov 29, 2007)

The unit has dual tuners, but asks to bump me off the channel I'm watching to make a scheduled recording. Meanwhile, the thing is recording a suggestion with the other tuner. The unit should record the scheduled recording and ask about the suggestion. I consider this a major logic error in the programming of this device. I end up having to leave what Im watching to kill the recording of the TiVo suggestion so my scheduled recording will take place.


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

The TiVo has no way of knowing when you're actually watching live TV - except by asking. Effectively, your suggestion is never to record a suggestion at the same time as a scheduled recording. Most users do very little watching of live TV.


----------



## petteri (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes, but the default question from Tivo should be to stop recording the "TiVo suggestion", not what the user has programmed.


----------



## halehouse (Mar 29, 2005)

Or a different on screen message "Are you currently watching live tv?". Once you hit Yes(No would be the default) it would then cancel the "TiVo suggestion" and begin recording the Scheduled Recording on the other tuner.


----------

